# Question about bodies that fit the TT-01



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Greetings,

I'm got a Tamiya TT-01 car that is highly tweaked. After bashing up the body it is time to get a new one. I was looking at the HPI site and they have a lot of neat bodies to choose from. However, the ones I like state that they are 200mm. I've tried to find out if this is something that would work with my TT-01 chassis but can't get confirmation either way. Can anyone tell me if it will fit? They also state that they are for nitro cars but I'm not sure that really matters because the cooling holes in the windows are not precut. Any help is appreciated. BTW, I'm looking at the Pantera body.

http://www.hpiracing.com/index2.htm


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no, the tt-01 is a 190mm chassis, although hpi has some pretty nice bodies that are 190mm, the reason there so wide is because the chasasis are wider on the nitro mainly for 2 reasons one stability at high speed and two they gotta cram a huge engine in there. hope that helps!!!


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually, it helps a lot. Thanks. They also offer 190 mm bodies so I've still got choices. Thatnks for the info. I just hope the offer the Pantera in 190.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Tell you the truth 10mm is so little 200mm bodies will fit an electric sedan just fine.

The local hobby shop here carries a lot more 200mm bodies than 190's so I ran 200's on my TC3 and nobody even noticed.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

the Measurments on different chassis' and cars are different anyways, some "190mm" chassis, wont fit a particular body, because they're not all IDENTICAL. I've seen alot of people acutally run 200mm Bodies on electric cars, however dont try putting a 190mm Body on a 200mm Car lol...they dont look that good


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i had a tt-01 and bought a 200mm body and it looked stupid, so thats just my opinion....


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i had a tt-01 and bought a 200mm body and it looked stupid, so thats just my opinion....


mike when did you ever get a new body for that piece of junk???? :freak:


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

wasnt really mine it was my cousins, he let me borrow one of his when we were driving in the parking lot next to his house like a year ago, thing was we had to drill new holes but it was too wide it looked stupid, he only runs nitro


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You must have a better eye then me cause I sure cant see a difference of 5mm per side.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

it looked stupid for two reasons, the body was too long (you could tell) and it looked a little too wide i just like things when they look right so you can put 200mms on electric but ill keep em on nitro


----------

